# Grounding Bushings



## Jsaarc (Apr 24, 2012)

Are grounding bushings required on a sub panel feeder.
Feeder is a 277/480 volt, 3 phase, 4 wire, 2500 amp.
Ten 3" EMT conduits paralleled out of the power source panel overhead using concentric knock outs. 
Each conduit has 4 # 350 mcm Al and 1 # 600 AL equipment ground.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Look at 250.97 and welcome to the show


----------



## Jsaarc (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

